# Damasko DA36 vs. DA38



## Chris Stark

I originally thought of adding another diver watch to my collection. But after being turned on to Damasko, and reading all the excellent technology associated with the brand, I'm definitely considering it as my next watch. As I posted in elsewhere, a perceived 40mm size is about as large as I want to go. Sooo...

I'm curious which of these you like and why the DA36 with the yellow second hand has a leather strap with only white stitching, and why the DA38 with the blue second hand has both white and blue stitching.

It just seems to me, at this price point, Damasko has carefully thought out every part of this watch. I really really like the idea of the hardened steel and not sure how I feel about anti-reflection coating on Both sides.


----------



## dhtjr

I don't own either, but I prefer the blue second hand, just because I like blue. Tough call though, as the DA36 with the yellow hand is quite nice and very popular. Don't care much for the blue stitching on the DA38 strap, as I think it overdoes the blue, but I'm sure you can get the strap with just the white stitching if you prefer, or maybe the Damasko rubber strap. Also, note that you can order AR coating on the inside crystal only, which I would also prefer, as the exterior coating is susceptible to scratches. I would probably also choose the black case with the Damest coating for a different look without sacrificing durability. Good luck; there is no wrong choice here.


----------



## X2-Elijah

I went with blue. Felt that it could be easier to "dress up" and match to other clothing. And it would make the watch more laid-back, non-aggressive. 

But, tbh, it's a very small difference. And the DA36 is the classic, quintessential Damasko.


----------



## Chris Stark

Thanks dhtjr. I did see that you could ordered the AR on the interior only. I wonder if there's an up-charge or a credit for doing so. I personally think the two color stitching detracts from the clean look of the watch and perhaps even cheapens the look. However, I'm already over my $1,000 budget and didn't want an extra charge for a replacement band.


----------



## Chris Stark

Thanks X2. Btw, I can't seem to find any photos of the inside of the strap that Damasko describes as "silicone rubber line." Is this done to keep any perspiration from damaging the leather and what does it feel like on your skin, in summer and winter? Which model do you think will hold it's value better over time? The yellow or blue second hand model? I do think the blue is striking against the black dial.


----------



## Chris Stark

This is also hard for me to figure out from their website: "Oscillating weight decorated with Geneva stripes. Movement gilded."

Why go to such an expense to make a gorgeous movement then cover it up with a sold back?


----------



## omeglycine

This is what the movement looks like:









Attractive enough, but not too time consuming for Damasko or ETA.

Have you you had a chance to see the DA36 or 38 in person? I'm not often surprised by sight unseen purchases, but this was one that didn't end up as I expected. YMMV.


----------



## Crunchy

I prefer the blue.


----------



## FFabian

I had to make the same decision. I bought the 38. To avoid getting my pants in a knot about the strap I got the bracelet


----------



## mpalmer

I think I'd have to go with the original yellow.


----------



## dhtjr

omeglycine said:


> Have you you had a chance to see the DA36 or 38 in person? I'm not often surprised by sight unseen purchases, but this was one that didn't end up as I expected. YMMV.


Do you mean you were disappointed, or pleasantly surprised?


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

FWIW: I ordered my DK11 from an AD who offered a 'configurator' so things like AR coating and strap preferences could be factored in from the beginning. Hopefully you'll find a similar situation when you go to order this -- it's nice to get what you want from the start without having to order extra parts to sub out the pieces you don't want on a brand new watch. I ultimately felt like my Damasko ordering experience was highly customized as a result.


----------



## omeglycine

dhtjr said:


> Do you mean you were disappointed, or pleasantly surprised?


I'll PM you.


----------



## Happy Acres

omeglycine said:


> This is what the movement looks like:
> 
> View attachment 5758130
> 
> 
> Attractive enough, but not too time consuming for Damasko or ETA.
> 
> Have you you had a chance to see the DA36 or 38 in person? I'm not often surprised by sight unseen purchases, but this was one that didn't end up as I expected. YMMV.


Curious also, please do elaborate


----------



## omeglycine

Happy Acres said:


> Curious also, please do elaborate


I don't want to derail the thread, especially since why it doesn't work for me is down to me. I think it's important to try before you buy on purchases when you can, but that can be challenging for many of us with certain brands. Again, there were a few things that didn't work for me, but they very well might be right (clearly they are) for another person.

Few complaints about the watch, though the day and date misalignment on mine isn't appreciated. The bracelet is impressive, but I was left wanting more from it. Again, very personal and ymmv


----------



## jakesky

I went for the white faced DA37. It has been a great watch and very accurate. The face is legible, the crown work beautifully and it is very comfortable. As far as the color choice goes, flip a coin. They are both cool. Good luck.


----------



## Chris Stark

omeglycine said:


> This is what the movement looks like:
> 
> View attachment 5758130
> 
> 
> Attractive enough, but not too time consuming for Damasko or ETA.
> 
> Have you you had a chance to see the DA36 or 38 in person? I'm not often surprised by sight unseen purchases, but this was one that didn't end up as I expected. YMMV.


I have not seen it in person. Are you suggesting in a good or bad way?


----------



## Chris Stark

Here's a few things I've found out about either the DA36 or DA38:

It does not have a glass back due to the inner metal anti-magnetic barrier. So even with a glass back there would be nothing to see.

As far as removing the exterior layer of AR (or never having it applied) and leaving just the underside of the glass coated, Greg at Watchmann suggested this would delay shipment between 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## uvalaw2005

I highly recommend the DA36. Here's mine (no exterior AR):


----------



## whoa

I find the da36 more unique and THE color for damasko! To me it's more "cool" but I can see why people have a hard time choosing 










I would get it on bracelet too, it's just awesome!

I'm pretty sure you can choose to get the strap with white stitching without any cost. 

-whoa-


----------



## X2-Elijah

Chris Stark said:


> Thanks X2. Btw, I can't seem to find any photos of the inside of the strap that Damasko describes as "silicone rubber line." Is this done to keep any perspiration from damaging the leather and what does it feel like on your skin, in summer and winter? Which model do you think will hold it's value better over time? The yellow or blue second hand model? I do think the blue is striking against the black dial.


I guess it's more to avoid any chance of skin irritation, allergens, and make it even softer. Though the thread is still there, so it's not a 100% smooth surface anyway. On touch, it feels.. weird. Well, tbh it feels like silicon - I don't know how else to describe it.

No idea how it behaves in summer, only had my da38 for a few days so far. As far as the strap goes, I'd say it feels much better than it looks, but it doesn't really look that good in person. Ymmv.

Regarding the value. Ech. Very tricky question, hard to say. On the one hand, the 36 is the "classic" damasko, and it will definitely keep being in higher demand. On the other hand, it's also easier to find on sale (meaning, used) than a 38, just due to sheer difference in numbers. Both have the same durability, so both will look "as new" after years and years, so most likely neither will actually drop much value compared to the other. For now, the blue is more "rare", so maaaybe that is a factor.

And yes, it is quite striking against the black dial, and moreso against the white hands/numerals. I just think it needs a different strap that complements that blue tone better than the stock one does. (or, tbh, just going with the bracelet should be fine).

(sidenote: no issues with alignment / date-wheels on mine)


----------



## kefirchick

*Here it is with the Damasko blue shark skin band. ** I love the blue seconds hand, but did not like the black band. They allowed me to substitute the shark skin with no extra charge.**






*


----------



## WatchFrog

Unlike most, I prefer the yellow. It seems (to my eyes) to have better legibility and adds a touch of visual excitement to the dial without overdoing it.


----------



## WatchFrog

Unlike most, I prefer the yellow. It seems (to my eyes) to have better legibility and adds a touch of visual excitement to the dial without overdoing it.


----------



## Heljestrand

I favor it as well. Slightly more toolish? ( in a very esoteric way)


WatchFrog said:


> Unlike most, I prefer the yellow. It seems (to my eyes) to have better legibility and adds a touch of visual excitement to the dial without overdoing it.


----------



## DK Nguyen

My DA36 black for your consideration. I think yellow is better. The blue hand in DA38 is not "real blue" ^^


----------



## Chris Stark

DK Nguyen said:


> My DA36 black for your consideration. I think yellow is better. The blue hand in DA38 is not "real blue" ^^
> View attachment 5991674


I originally thought that I would prefer the blue second hand. But now after seeing the watches close up I think I would enjoy the Damasko longer with the yellow. Any idea why they decided to go with two rows of stitching instead of just the white? Also, for my taste, and perhaps more tooly, I would like just a single row of heavier white stitching.

Maybe something like this:


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko offers both, two row stitching with one row in matching colour, one row stiching in white with different buckles. See web site > watchbands & fasteners.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

You can chose one row black and the other white, since black on black is almost unnoticeable it looks like single white stiching .... as can be seen on my DA46


----------



## Chris Stark

Clockworkblueorange said:


> You can chose one row black and the other white, since black on black is almost unnoticeable it looks like single white stiching .... as can be seen on my DA46


I think a Damasko or Sinn or other tool watch looks great with the white contrast stitching. I'm just saying that it appears they could do a better quality job on the stitching. The white stitching on their standard strap looks like clothing stitching. I want to see something that looks more like for-leather stitching. I'm not the first to comment about it. Just saying in a perfect world...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Drilled lugs allow you to change strap in heart beat if need be .... and there 's many aftermarked available with coarser stiching


----------



## krs

I have had a DA36 black for two years and wore it for 350 days straight when I first got it. These are super comfortable watches to wear and one of Damasko's engineering points is to make a watch that is wearable. The damest coating is fabulous, and btw my watch doesn't even have a scratch on it after a few years.
Damasko USA German Mechanical Watches Damest Coating Technology
The lume is great and as I recall the watch was within -/+ 2 seconds out of the box. I have read that although the water resistance is 100 meters they have been tested far beyond that.


----------



## cadomniel

I have had my DA 36 Black since June 2012 and although I haven't worn it as much since I have quite a few in my regular rotation it does get a lot of use.
It took my 2 DA36's , 1 DA 37 Black, DA 46, to finally find the right Damasko for me


----------



## Will_f

Had a DA36 since 2011. Excellent watch. I'm currently giving it away, but only because I prefer my DK11.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keegan

dhtjr said:


> I don't own either, but I prefer the blue second hand, just because I like blue. Tough call though, as the DA36 with the yellow hand is quite nice and very popular. Don't care much for the blue stitching on the DA38 strap, as I think it overdoes the blue, but I'm sure you can get the strap with just the white stitching if you prefer, or maybe the Damasko rubber strap. Also, note that you can order AR coating on the inside crystal only, which I would also prefer, as the exterior coating is susceptible to scratches. I would probably also choose the black case with the Damest coating for a different look without sacrificing durability. Good luck; there is no wrong choice here.


Just a note about AR coating - I've been wearing my DA36 almost daily since 2008 and none of the wear on the exterior AR coating, nor the rest of the watch, is noticeable. If you look really closely you can see that its been worn a lot, but man it looks incredible. Why I also got a DA47 black and now want a DA38 black. Indestructible and almost immune to wear.


----------



## flame2000

omeglycine said:


> This is what the movement looks like:
> 
> View attachment 5758130
> 
> 
> Attractive enough, but not too time consuming for Damasko or ETA.
> 
> Have you you had a chance to see the DA36 or 38 in person? I'm not often surprised by sight unseen purchases, but this was one that didn't end up as I expected. YMMV.


Isn't that a very basic Etachoc shock system? I am surprise it was not even offered with a Incabloc shock protection.


----------



## Chris Stark

keegan said:


> Just a note about AR coating - I've been wearing my DA36 almost daily since 2008 and none of the wear on the exterior AR coating, nor the rest of the watch, is noticeable. If you look really closely you can see that its been worn a lot, but man it looks incredible. Why I also got a DA47 black and now want a DA38 black. Indestructible and almost immune to wear.


Wow, 7 or 8 years and still looks almost new! I have a watch with AR just on the underside that I believe to be enough. Who needs the fingerprints and possibility of scratches, even though it appears that Damasko has the process down. Any pics to share?


----------



## dukembla

After wearing the DA36 now couple of days I would say the yellow seconds hand really washes to white inside in artificial light so it is barely noticeable yellow. Actually iPhone's camera catches the yellow better than my eyes.

I guess blue hand would still show up blue, I haven't seen DA38 myself.
Someone here preferred to get DA38 because "blue is more dressier"...
But I would say DA36 is a bit dressier as second hand is almost white. Outside in clear daylight things are of course different.

I would surely like to have a Damasko with red or blue seconds too, but I'm more than happy just one that just happens to be yellow one. And personally I don't care about dressiness of Damasko. Just my 2 euro cents.


----------



## keegan

dukembla said:


> After wearing the DA36 now couple of days I would say the yellow seconds hand really washes to white inside in artificial light so it is barely noticeable yellow. Actually iPhone's camera catches the yellow better than my eyes.
> 
> Go outside during or just after sunset when a higher % of the light is UV skylight, and the yellow will look like its plugged in. It is breathtaking.


----------



## keegan

I don't have pics, unfortunately. Fingerprints are an issue, but a quick wipe with a shirt is all it takes to make it seem like the glass is not even there. Thats the best part - when you look at the watch, often times you can't even tell there is glass on it. But I have never noticed a scratch in the exterior AR in normal use.



Chris Stark said:


> Wow, 7 or 8 years and still looks almost new! I have a watch with AR just on the underside that I believe to be enough. Who needs the fingerprints and possibility of scratches, even though it appears that Damasko has the process down. Any pics to share?


----------



## rationaltime

I also prefer the yellow second hand. It really catches my eye.

Mr. keegan,

It has been a while since I noticed you on the forum.
I hope you are doing well. How is Buzz?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## dukembla

keegan said:


> Go outside during or just after sunset when a higher % of the light is UV skylight, and the yellow will look like its plugged in. It is breathtaking.


Yes true. I was referring this too in my post.


----------



## rcs914

I think I might speak for many people here when I say that if the DA36/38 had another option for a red seconds hand it would be a strong favorite. It's slightly annoying that they don't produce one in their "Standard" watch, but instead reserve it either for the no-number variant or for their high end models.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I love the green/yellow hand of the DA36. The only thing that bugs me is the cross hairs on the dial. It makes the watch look like it's got 6-8 hands.


----------



## Mediocre

I prefer blue from what I have seen online, but I suspect they both look outstanding in person


----------



## Happy Acres

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I love the green/yellow hand of the DA36. The only thing that bugs me is the cross hairs on the dial. It makes the watch look like it's got 6-8 hands.


not really in person, the hands are very prominent, the lines are barely noticed.


----------



## 1165dvd

Happy Acres said:


> not really in person, the hands are very prominent, the lines are barely noticed.


Agreed. The dial is perfectly balanced in my opinion. Almost two years now of everyday wear and I still love my 36.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Happy Acres said:


> not really in person, the hands are very prominent, the lines are barely noticed.


Can someone show me a more realistic photo of the DA36 where I can see what the cross hairs really look like without flash photography?


----------



## StufflerMike

There are hundreds of non-flash-DA36-shots on Watchuseek ,no ?


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Yeah, I can clearly see the cross hairs. It's just too much for that dial in my opinion.


----------



## whoa

Honestly you don't notice it! The stark white hands against the black dial and the yellow second hands gets your attention! 

-whoa-


----------



## kit7

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Yeah, I can clearly see the cross hairs. It's just too much for that dial in my opinion.


----------



## Squiddo

Such a nice watch and the blue just seems awesome. Something about this brand...just calls to me. Looks and if beefy but also seems quite classy. I own one and wear more than my Sinn.....hair bigger makes it feel more fitting on my wrist.


----------



## Chris Stark

The DA36 is still way up there on my list and I personally like the cross-hairs, the drop-center day/date and big crown. My second choice for tool is the Sinn 556i. If the Sinn came in a hardened case it would be a very tough decision indeed.


----------



## aaroniusl

Between the DA36 and DA38, I will go for 36 too as I prefer yellow to blue.


----------



## stumpovich

36 is preferable IMO. The yellow contrast is very nice.


----------



## hked

My DA36 arrived on Christmas Eve courtesy of a Will_f and I'm impressed by the quality and overall feel of the watch.

As others have noted, the cross-hairs are not over-powering at all and the yellow hand contrasts nicely with the black dial. I believe you'll be happy with either choice. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark

hked said:


> My DA36 arrived on Christmas Eve courtesy of a Will_f and I'm impressed by the quality and overall feel of the watch.
> 
> As others have noted, the cross-hairs are not over-powering at all and the yellow hand contrasts nicely with the black dial. I believe you'll be happy with either choice.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new DA36! I think I am definitely leaning more toward the 36. However, I have seen neither in person.


----------



## hked

Thanks, I'm very happy with the DA36. Changed the strap today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Yeah, I can clearly see the cross hairs. It's just too much for that dial in my opinion.


What I noticed is that the cross hairs actually helps and speeds up the time reading....


----------



## Squiddo

Yep good point- hadn't considered


----------



## X2-Elijah

Having worn the 38 for a while now, I think the yellow seconds hand in 36 will be more legible than the blue in 38. In some circumstances (e.g. overcast, dark-ish outdoors light) I find it a bit difficult to see the blue at a glance.


----------



## dhthaivn

I like the blue and green


----------



## hbdakilloer

It's a Bavarian watch, of course go with the blue and white combo!


----------



## OmegaDP

I am becoming very interested in the DA36. Given that I am in Canada and not likely able to see the watch prior to purchasing it, I am concerned that the 40mm size will wear small on my wrist. Most of my current watches are between 42mm and 45mm. Namely Oris, Omega and Alpina's. How do people find it from a size standpoint?


----------



## Jaxwired

Prefer the yellow, but both are nice. Can't go wrong.

Strapwise, i changed my DA45 to this Lum-Tec strap:


----------



## keegan

The yellow hand is more legible, and glows like crazy around sunset. But the blue is equally nice. Hope this pic helps:


----------



## whoa

OmegaDP said:


> I am becoming very interested in the DA36. Given that I am in Canada and not likely able to see the watch prior to purchasing it, I am concerned that the 40mm size will wear small on my wrist. Most of my current watches are between 42mm and 45mm. Namely Oris, Omega and Alpina's. How do people find it from a size standpoint?


I also wore 42mm watches, divers and nighthawk etc, but just wears so good! It's almost all dial, kinda made me think I wanna have more 40mm..

My wrist is around 7.5+ inches..

-whoa-


----------



## Battou62

I voting for yellow. Though I think need to make hunters safety orange version also


----------



## Chris Stark

Battou62 said:


> I voting for yellow. Though I think need to make hunters safety orange version also


All kidding aside, that might actually look pretty good on a tool watch. Call it a DA39.


----------



## omeglycine

Chris Stark said:


> All kidding aside, that might actually look pretty good on a tool watch. Call it a DA39.


I agree. It wouldn't differ much from any number of Sinns, Tutimas, etc utilizing orange hands on a pilot/military dial.


----------



## X2-Elijah

OmegaDP said:


> I am becoming very interested in the DA36. Given that I am in Canada and not likely able to see the watch prior to purchasing it, I am concerned that the 40mm size will wear small on my wrist. Most of my current watches are between 42mm and 45mm. Namely Oris, Omega and Alpina's. How do people find it from a size standpoint?


It's svelte, but not small. The high thickness and straight sidewalls make it stand out a bit, as does the huge dial-to-case ratio and large hands/hours. On wrist, personally it feels almost identical to how the citizen nighthawk felt and looked.

Also, I find that sleeves (i.e. clothing) makes all the difference. This watch works best with thin shirt/sweater sleeves that don't bulk up your wrist. With a thick winter / christmas sweater with puffy sleeves, the watch looks positively tiny.


----------



## sirrtuan

hked said:


> Thanks, I'm very happy with the DA36. Changed the strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this combo.


----------



## hked

Thanks. The black and white stitching work well with this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsut54

I just wish that the white stitching was on the outside like the Di Modell Pilot on which this strap is based. To me the white stiching on the inside row makes the strap look narrower.


----------



## whoa

hked said:


> Thanks, I'm very happy with the DA36. Changed the strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Btw.... Will you sell these straps or only for the Heuer?

-whoa-


----------



## hked

We only ordered enough for the project watches I'm afraid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

hked said:


> We only ordered enough for the project watches I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah bummer, liked it from the initial render, looks real good! Well we can't win all the time 

-whoa-


----------



## Chris Stark

I've been going back over some of my threads and decided to tally the DA36 vs. DA38 preference and here are the numbers:

DA36 (yellow second hand) = 22 votes, DA38 (blue second hand) = 7 votes

So it's basically 3 to 1 for the yellow second hand, the original color.

Note: I believe this was place in the German Forum before Damasko had their own forum.


----------



## Dylan80

This watch is a great, versatile, tool watch. You can put a variety of straps on it and it looks great. I suggest the DA36 - the more classic of the two, in my opinion, but both look great.


----------



## Chris Stark

I see that Timeless has a used one listed on Ebay right now with a brown strap. It's already up to $700 with 33 bids and 5+ days to go!

Not sure why they don't have it listed for sale here.


----------



## Tom1970

The blue


----------



## exclusive784

36. the yellow is so eye catching


----------



## Ossian

I opted for the DA38 as I found the blue a better look for me. I agree that the yellow is more intense but I've been happy with the blue. Had it on a dark navy NATO at first, and that really brought out the second hand. It's on a dark brown, Hodinkee leather strap right now and that obviously completely changes the look.


----------



## exclusive784

After owning both for ~2.5 weeks, I've changed my mind to the DA38.
the blue is subtle, but when the light catches it, it's stunning.


----------



## timefleas

Just finished wading through all 9 pages and 85 or so replies in this thread, and am surprised that no one referred to Damasko's new custom order policy for making slight changes to your watch if bought new directly or custom-ordered through one of their regional distributors (they will also accept custom requests from current owners for similar modifications to existing watches). The question is no longer an "either/or" question (yellow vs blue)--you can request _other _colors, such as red, for the seconds hand, plus a few other modest changes, if desired. My quote for a red seconds hand on the DA 36 added just 25 Euros to the original price with a from-order-to-delivery estimated time of 4 weeks.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

timefleas said:


> Just finished wading through all 9 pages and 85 or so replies in this thread, and am surprised that no one referred to Damasko's new custom order policy for making slight changes to your watch if bought new directly or custom-ordered through one of their regional distributors (they will also accept custom requests from current owners for similar modifications to existing watches). The question is no longer an "either/or" question (yellow vs blue)--you can request _other _colors, such as red, for the seconds hand, plus a few other modest changes, if desired. My quote for a red seconds hand on the DA 36 added just 25 Euros to the original price with a from-order-to-delivery estimated time of 4 weeks.


what other sorts of options are available?


----------



## StufflerMike

bbuckbbuck said:


> what other sorts of options are available?


Pink, chequered. On a more serious note: You have an idea, you email Damasko and if they can fulfill your request you order.

For more questions/information regarding modifications see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/make-your-damasko-unique-3198930.html


----------



## Chris Stark

It would be great if Damasko had a "clickable" options page for their main options like a yellow (green), blue, red second hand and other readily available options so you could see what your watch might look like right away. Then the more obscure options like customized dial or back printing could be done via email.

They make such a great watch I'd like to see an improved website at some point. I think they could learn a lot from Bamford's "Customiser" screen if they plan to go deep into personal choice creations.


----------



## sulpher

Chris Stark said:


> if they plan to go deep into personal choice creations.


If.


----------



## StufflerMike

Chris Stark said:


> ... if they plan to go deep into personal choice creations.


All I heard and read does not point into this direction. On FB and web site Damasko only mentioned hands, bilights and engravings. Not that deep.


----------



## Chris Stark

stuffler said:


> All I heard and read does not point into this direction. On FB and web site Damasko only mentioned hands, bilights and engravings. Not that deep.


If this is the case, I would have to agree with their decision. Once you go too deep into customization, it requires a larger staff, larger facility, more equipment, and gives people more to complain about.


----------



## debasercl

I think Stowa T02 ordering page is a good example of simple and clear customisation options.


----------



## sulpher

Or people could just buy the products that a company is offering. I really don't get the urge to tweak around everything in a Damasko watch and mess up the final product. Customers and their demands get stranger with every year passing by. I don't need a pink seconds hand and a unicorn printing on the dial of my Damasko just to have something different from everyone else. 
I for myself like buying something that is just the way it was intended to be.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

sulpher said:


> ...I don't need a pink seconds hand and a unicorn printing on the dial...


Hmm, you're giving me ideas.


----------



## sulpher

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Hmm, you're giving me ideas.


Even though I'm not a fan of customization - please do it and post pictures when you got that Damasko.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

sulpher said:


> Even though I'm not a fan of customization - please do it and post pictures when you got that Damasko.


A Damasko: My Little Pony Limited Edition would instantly make Damasko a global brand......for the wrong reasons, but still!


----------



## Chris Stark

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> A Damasko: My Little Pony Limited Edition would instantly make Damasko a global brand......for the wrong reasons, but still!


I'm curious, what would be the most popular customization? Different color second had, glass back, engraving...?


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Chris Stark said:


> I'm curious, what would be the most popular customization? Different color second had, glass back, engraving...?


I don't know if you're asking only me or if that's an open question because I don't have a Damasko yet and I'm not the best guy for this. But based on my months of forum reading:

1. The most popular customization, I assume, is the one that's been available for years: engraving.
2. The most requested currently? Don't know, but several members have talked about wanting the red bilight and second hand like the Si models. I want matching bilight and second hand, but if all they've got is green and red I'll have to pick red.
3. I would be surprised if they offered a glass back because someone said it messed with the anti-magnetic capability of most Damaskos.


----------



## StufflerMike

A glass back to see the wonderful unpretentious inner case back would be kind of silly imho (A35, H35 excluded, the DK1.. already have a display back).


----------



## Chris Stark

stuffler said:


> A glass back to see the wonderful unpretentious inner case back would be kind of silly imho (A35, H35 excluded, the DK1.. already have a display back).


I don't think a glass back would make any sense for their company. Aren't they always trying for anti-magnetic properties with the double back?

Also, with regard to engraving, would that be done before or after the hardening process?


----------



## StufflerMike

Chris Stark said:


> I don't think a glass back would make any sense for their company. Aren't they always trying for anti-magnetic properties with the double back?


Well, I just answered your question...you wrote about a glass back....



> I'm curious, what would be the most popular customization? Different color second had,* glass back*, engraving...?


Btw: The inner case is a must due to the martensitic steel Damasko cases are made of, so it is not "trying for anti-magnetic properties", anti-magnetic protection is necessary when working with martensitic steel though.


----------



## Chris Stark

stuffler said:


> Well, I just answered your question...you wrote about a glass back....
> 
> Btw: The inner case is a must due to the martensitic steel Damasko cases are made of, so it is not "trying for anti-magnetic properties", anti-magnetic protection is necessary when working with martensitic steel though.


I didn't say that "I" thought it would be the most popular; I asked what "People" thought would be the most popular.

Good to know on the martensitic!


----------



## Shalalai

Sorry for reviving a semi-old thread, however since it contains some very good post that are related to my question I opted to do so.

Regarding customized Damaskos; anyone who has got a DA34/44 with either the yellow or blue second hand and the 12 marker (and "bezel dot" in case of a DA44) in the corresponding color? If so, please do post some pictures.


----------



## Chris Stark

Ok, I finally got tired of talking about it--got a DA36 incoming next week!

The only thing I may not like is the double row of stitching with the one row matching the second hand color. Maybe it's better looking in person.?


----------



## Time On My Hands

Well done! You and me both. I know it's been a long fascination for both of us (though, while you started threads, I happily lurked).


----------



## Chris Stark

Time On My Hands said:


> Well done! You and me both. I know it's been a long fascination for both of us (though, while you started threads, I happily lurked).


I'm looking forward to receiving it and hope my reality meets or exceeds my expectation for it.

I posted a thread in "Straps" trying to figure out one a little better than the original, or at least one I might like better.

I'm also eyeing up a "Sinn 104 I" too, but let's not get ahead of ourselves!


----------



## dhtjr

Chris Stark said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving it and hope my reality meets or exceeds my expectation for it.
> 
> I posted a thread in "Straps" trying to figure out one a little better than the original, or at least one I might like better.
> 
> I'm also eyeing up a "Sinn 104 I" too, but let's not get ahead of ourselves!


Keep in mind that the Damaskos have short lugs, which means some thicker straps will rub against the case and wear that part of the strap. At least this is my recollection from a thread a couple years ago. That bothers some people and not others of course. Same is true for the Sinn 556 and 856 and others that use that case, which I learned by personal experience. Not really a big deal if you choose your straps with this in mind, but it may limit aftermarket strap choices if you want to avoid those unsightly gouge marks on the strap. The 104 does not have this issue.


----------



## Chris Stark

dhtjr said:


> Keep in mind that the Damaskos have short lugs, which means some thicker straps will rub against the case and wear that part of the strap. At least this is my recollection from a thread a couple years ago. That bothers some people and not others of course. Same is true for the Sinn 556 and 856 and others that use that case, which I learned by personal experience. Not really a big deal if you choose your straps with this in mind, but it may limit aftermarket strap choices if you want to avoid those unsightly gouge marks on the strap. The 104 does not have this issue.


Ok, good to know. I have an older Mido Ocean Star Commander with the shortest lugs I've ever seen and you basically need curved spring bars to put on the strap. It also has a concealed crown so all you see is Watch.

I know they do make some leather straps with a curved lug ends but they seem few and far between and I'm not sure about the look.


----------



## ccpeabody

Agree with a lot of what has been already mentioned here.

Dislike the crosshairs and would never be able to choose between the yellow or blue second hand so I guess I'd have to buy both


----------



## boomguy57

I went with the classic yellow and the black case. I like that combination a lot, but often I wish I had gone with the steel grey da38. I think that's more versatile. The black case makes it all feel very toolish and sort of aggressive. The grey/blue is more versatile I'd think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark

I finally pulled the trigger on the DA36. I just switched out the strap to a dark brown Hirsch Liberty because I hated the neogreen contrast stitching in the Damasko strap. I am still getting used to the brown strap/black dial look and I'm thinking of getting the Damasko black strap with only white contrast stitching with the folding clasp.

I really like the DA36 but could have easily bought the DA38 with the blue second hand as well--both very sharp!


----------



## Maddog1970

I went with the DA36 and love it.....changed out the strap (mine was b,ack with white stitching) and took a flyer in the blue strap you see in there now.....still on the blue and loving it!









Now I could easily be persuaded into a DA38 Black, or even a DA37 Black.....Geesh who am I kidding, just about any Damasko works!


----------



## Chris Stark

I went in this direction for the moment. I changed over the Damasko buckle to the Liberty too. (photo from web)


----------



## kb.watch

I've owned the da38 black for few months and I really do love it. Sometimes I wish I went with regular da38. I did buy an OEM strap with black/white stitching and deployant buckle which was well worth it.


----------



## Chris Stark

I just ordered an OEM strap with black/white stitching and deployant buckle. 

Of the black ones I really like the DA56 Si and the DA66 Si. And I've never been a huge fan of sub-dials at 12 o'clock but these seem to work.


----------

